# Could you guys wear a 38mm watch again?...



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

Wanted to post this on the Breitling forum because for the most part, Breitlings tend to be big watches. Anyway, I wear the Breitling on the left in the picture below as a daily wearer. It's 44mm in case size and I love it. I am used to the larger size, and so when I put on my Omega Speedy Pro, at around 41mm, it even seems a bit small at first, but then after a few hours of having it on, it seems ok again.

However, lately, I've been thinking a lot about picking up the Blancpain Flyback in the pic below (pic taken from Internet). This watch has a pretty fine movement, and I really like the looks/finishing of the watch. Thing is, it's only 38mm in case size. My wife took over my watches in that size range, and I can't imagine ever wearing a watch that small again, but really do like it. What do you think I should do?...still give it a shot? The watch retailed at over $13k new way back, and I suppose it's reasonably priced now at less than half that because less men want watches that size now. Could you wear a watch that small now?...


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Sure. No hard and fast rules govern dress sense when it comes to trends in watches. If you like it, rock it like you own it.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

WeWannaLing said:


> ...Could you wear a watch that small now?...


In two words... probably not. My 41mm Old Nav's and Cosmonautes began to look and feel too small after wearing 43-45mm pieces. (7 1/2" to 7 3/4" wrist) I used to think a 46mm Navi World or a 44mm Olympus was too large but not any more. My late wife was ready to move from her 34.4mm Callisto's to at least 38mm _something_ and even liked my 44mm pieces. Certainly nothing wrong with the beautiful smaller pieces but I'm not altogether certain they would "speak" to me any more... :think: :-s
Best,
Ron


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

It would be hard to since my new daily wearer is the SA I on the bracelet.


----------



## DeMontre (Mar 21, 2014)

I often wear sub 40mm watches. I guess it's up to you what you wear though. If you are a little uncomfortable at that size then maybe the amount you are about to spend needs to be kept in perspective. If they don't make a larger case version ( as with a number of of other popular makes) then you need to judge your desire for this watch as against the size criteria. I prefer chronos over 3 handers, so that would be my criteria. But if it proves too great a temptation and all the stars are aligned just right, then pull the trigger. It's your choice.


----------



## alancbc (Oct 4, 2014)

Most of mine watches are into the 42ish mm sizes with my Casio Edifice being the biggest at 46mm. My smallest at 38mm is my 1996 Breitling Colt. Now it may be small but its a Breitling and perfectly formed so despite its small size I am always pleased to wear it.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd consider it after I tried it on to see if I like it. I still wear a 36mm Datejust on my large 8" wrist, just had to add a link for the bracelet to fit properly (my dad's watch that I inherited). Personally, I don't think I'd purchase a watch today that was under around 39mm. My largest watch is my Headwind at 44mm, but my 42mm Hamilton has a longer case... It all depends on diameter/length/height and your personal taste.

If you dress up and are wearing under a dress shirt, the smaller size is beneficial sometimes. It's up to the individual to decide as there are no set rules.


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I guess I'm on the fence cause it's not a small amount to spend if I end up getting it and then being disappointed cause it looks too small on my wrist. Pic of my 38mm Bvlgari Scuba on my wife's wrist below which she confiscated from my collection. LOL. I must say that it looks better on her than it does on me! I'm starting to think that it'll only be 40mm+ for me from now on.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

alancbc said:


> Now it may be small but its a Breitling and perfectly formed so despite its small size I am always pleased to wear it.


I think my point has been reenforced precisely with your observation. Guys with larger builds have gone up in case sizes as Breitling has made them available and never looked back. Lighter built men have been adjusting but never really left the market for sub 40mm watches as the proportions just don't work in the real world at the much larger case sizes. Where you are on the watch size continuum is a matter of utility and taste at the very personal level that a forum may not have a clear insight into for every owner of a particular watch. Try before you buy and be happy.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

If you have doubts about the sizing, then maybe it would be safer not to get it. I wear my late father's Rolex as it has sentimental value but I'd never buy a watch that small at the present time. Haven't seen the watch in person that you are looking at, but it seems to me that if you have doubts now - you probably won't like the dimensions afterwards.


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

SnapIT said:


> I think my point has been reenforced precisely with your observation. Guys with larger builds have gone up in case sizes as Breitling has made them available and never looked back. Lighter built men have been adjusting but never really left the market for sub 40mm watches as the proportions just don't work in the real world at the much larger case sizes. Where you are on the watch size continuum is a matter of utility and taste at the very personal level that a forum may not have a clear insight into for every owner of a particular watch. Try before you buy and be happy.


Agreed. I'd love to try it on first, but the watch was discontinued about 10 yrs ago, and so they're not that easy to find to try on. There is a 40mm version that is a double flyback, but that one is even more pricey...


----------



## Pontoon78 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a 7 1/2" wrist and large build and in my opinion wasn't pulling off even a 41mm SuperOcean Professional. I've gone to the 45mm Seawolf and am very pleased with it. MAYBE for a business suit or formal attire I'd consider something smaller but doubtful. I put a few pics in, the first of my SuperOcean and then of my Seawolf.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

I think you get used to it and it depends on your outfit and on the occasion. 

A 35mm vintage manual would look ridiculous on the beach, but it fits nice under a shirt in the office. Anyhow, if it doesn't feel good for you, just don't do it.


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Pontoon78 said:


> I have a 7 1/2" wrist and large build and in my opinion wasn't pulling off even a 41mm SuperOcean Professional. I've gone to the 45mm Seawolf and am very pleased with it. MAYBE for a business suit or formal attire I'd consider something smaller but doubtful. I put a few pics in, the first of my SuperOcean and then of my Seawolf.


Is your real name Popeye? That is one heck of a forearm!
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I think that Blancpain is a most sensible size. I think the more reserved size makes the watch more versatile, especially in semi-formal environs...


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

mpalmer said:


> I think that Blancpain is a most sensible size. I think the more reserved size makes the watch more versatile, especially in semi-formal environs...


That's why it's bound to get more scratches and dings. I would only say that my SA is much lighter than my Seawolf due the 3000m water resistance making it an even decision based on just size. They both won't be a magnet for dings or scratches if the obvious ones are best to be avoided by being conscious the watches are there.

But as far as chronographs go, I would be more diligent in wearing pretty shirts and shorts if I'd wear my SA that day. Being the SA's prettiness.

So I'd not be inclined to wear the 38mm size, even it's the name brand the OP suggested.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

No problem for me. I would say the 38mm Colt and 37mm Premier look more sensible on my wrist than my 44mm Chronomat. Then again, I never claimed to be sensible b-)


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

I think everyone pretty much summed it up that it can still look good if it fits your wrist/body size. I'm a little hefty though, and have a 7.5" wrist.


----------



## gtopaul (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm 6'6' and have an 8" wrist and wear vintage pieces down to around 36mm. A vintage piece usually speaks for itself although I do prefer about 40mm.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

I was wearing an everyday quartz watch and felt it looked too small on my wrist, it was 40mm. Sold it.

My 36mm Datejust won't be sold because it has sentimental value. If it didn't, I wouldn't keep it.


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm only 5'6" and 135 lbs, slim build. I'm Asian too, so I have this slim physique, but I wouldn't say that my cousin was slim. He was the person who passed his B's down to us. I'm just glad I was able to build this comfort zone to the SA. My middle brother is more comfortable as a Steelfish wearer everyday. The youngest brother , is a pilot and marine, so as long as his G-shock is still working , he won't find the Skyracer anytime soon that he will get someday.


----------



## faman7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Pontoon78 said:


> I have a 7 1/2" wrist and large build and in my opinion wasn't pulling off even a 41mm SuperOcean Professional. I've gone to the 45mm Seawolf and am very pleased with it.


Do you still have that SuperOcean? And also is that a Giants jersey? Im a huge Giants fan, should be a good game Sunday in PHI.

And to the op. I personally dont think I would go that small. I like watches in the 40mm-44mm range. I just think they fit me the best.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

For a watch that's mostly dial, not much bezel, I still think of 38mm as normal size.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

SCD said:


> For a watch that's mostly dial, not much bezel, I still think of 38mm as normal size.


My Fortis Spacematic is almost all dial, it's still a small watch at 40mm _to me._


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

Unless the watch is the superocean chronograph at 42 mm , then the answer is no to the OP. 38mm is too small.


----------



## matomesaki (Oct 9, 2014)

nice watch


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I had a Chrono Colt panda as a daily wearer in the late 90s. It was 38mm. My latest Breitling was a Skyland Avenger at 45mm. 38 is too small and 45 is too big. Something in between is next for me!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've got this on now. I have small wrists so I can wear it quite comfortably but I do prefer somewhere around the 40-42 mm mark of which I have watches to cater for.


----------



## Brianetta (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the size of the Montbrillant, at 40mm. I'd love to see one with the B05 GMT, simply because the Navitimer GMT is a wall clock with a strap on it. 38mm would be even better - I like my watches small.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

I prefer watches over 40mm in diameter and lean strongly towards cases 42mm+. My 40mm Aerospace and 41mm Seamaster are at the minimum that I consider to be "good looking" on my wrist. Smaller than 40mm simply looks too small to me, but I would not let it stop me from wearing an otherwise killer watch. 

My smallest watch is a vintage 37mm Citizen 67-9313 chrono. While it looks cool and is my birth month/year watch, its small diameter and relatively tall case height (thick auto chrono movement) make it look like a kid's watch on my wrist.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> I've got this on now. I have small wrists so I can wear it quite comfortably but I do prefer somewhere around the 40-42 mm mark of which I have watches to cater for.


Vintage Seiko automatic? That looks good on your wrist, what is the diameter? Some fail to realize that there is diameter, height and thickness involved in true sizing of a watch. My Rolex Datejust looks really small on my wrist but it will still be worn as it was my dad's watch. Otherwise, I'd never buy a watch that small once I've worn larger ones which fit and look better on me.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

38 to 42mm, and once in awhile a 43, if it has a short lug to lug, works for me.


----------



## kylemacca01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a 47mm hamilton below zero and a 36mm vintage seamaster. Enjoy wearing both even with the huge size difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

38mm is too small. Even for vintage pieces, this ends up like this dress sized watch the Edox Versailles, which was not vintage, that I had but sold due to its size.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gibsons said:


> Vintage Seiko automatic? That looks good on your wrist, what is the diameter? Some fail to realize that there is diameter, height and thickness involved in true sizing of a watch. My Rolex Datejust looks really small on my wrist but it will still be worn as it was my dad's watch. Otherwise, I'd never buy a watch that small once I've worn larger ones which fit and look better on me.


Thanks. Yup a 1980 auto that measures 38mm without the crown and has 20mm lugs.


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

No, probably not, considering this is what a 48mm looks like on me:


----------



## Pontoon78 (Feb 1, 2012)

kuaka said:


> No, probably not, considering this is what a 48mm looks like on me:


Gorgeous!!


----------



## DennisJ (Aug 18, 2013)

No problem for me, I have a Datejust in my rotation as well as a Planet Ocean (36mm vs 46mm)


----------



## Evebreath (Oct 24, 2014)

A dress watch should not be too large IMO. Sports watch is another story.


----------



## Wolfy1909 (Oct 2, 2014)

I only wear divers even to business suits. My favorate piece is the Breitling Avenger Seawolf (44mm). Could not imagine wearing a watch less than 42mm.

Cheers 
Wolfgang


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes absolutely. I wear 44mm - 39mm watches currently, depending on what I want to wear that day. I even go all the way down to a 34mm gold IWC portifino i use as a dress watch. So yes.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Absolutely, the 39mm Airman 18 watch pictured below has been on my wrist for almost a year with the exception of showering. If I were to get somneting wothout rhew GMT bezel I would look for somethig a bit smaller. I am considering the Glycine combat 36. However, I am also looking at some of the older Breitling quartz watches that are also under 40mm.








I really don't think I will get a big (40mm +) watch again with the exception of watches where it makes sense, like a G-Shock. Before getting the Glycine I did look at Breitlling, I was put off by the size.


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

Hasaf said:


> Absolutely, the 39mm Airman 18 watch pictured below has been on my wrist for almost a year with the exception of showering. If I were to get somneting wothout rhew GMT bezel I would look for somethig a bit smaller. I am considering the Glycine combat 36. However, I am also looking at some of the older Breitling quartz watches that are also under 40mm.
> View attachment 1819722
> 
> 
> I really don't think I will get a big (40mm +) watch again with the exception of watches where it makes sense, like a G-Shock. Before getting the Glycine I did look at Breitlling, I was put off by the size.


The size only matters to you when in social situations it comes as one's perception. Not like clothing where it has to fit.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Sure, got a 36mm. Day-Date, a 38.5 and a 39mm....wear each once a week.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

After a few years of wearing moon-faced watches, I've just gone back to an old Chronomat GT. It's 39.8mm (according to Breitling, I don't know why they didn't just round it up) but feels smaller because the steel bezel accentuates the small dial and the dial itself is busy. Less than 10 years ago this was a considered quite a chunky sports watch, fattier and heavier than a Submariner, but now it's considered petite. So I'm not sure how much of this is do to with fashion driving people's desires. People haven't got any bigger in the last 10-20 years.


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

publandlord said:


> After a few years of wearing moon-faced watches, I've just gone back to an old Chronomat GT. It's 39.8mm (according to Breitling, I don't know why they didn't just round it up) but feels smaller because the steel bezel accentuates the small dial and the dial itself is busy. Less than 10 years ago this was a considered quite a chunky sports watch, fattier and heavier than a Submariner, but now it's considered petite. So I'm not sure how much of this is do to with fashion driving people's desires. People haven't got any bigger in the last 10-20 years.


Well good for fashion. Most of my watches are following the fashion going over 42mm. Even the bracelet has to be enlarged to accommodate the dial. This is noticeable at 24 mm wide.


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

Side by side comparison. Here's my 38mm (well, now my wife's) Bvlgari Scuba vs. my 44mm Crosswind Special....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not on my huge arms 40mm is as small as I feel looks right for me, however smaller arms would carry them off no probs.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

Actually (having a 6.75" wrist) I feel my best watch size somewhere at 40-42 mm, with my largest watch having an exceptional 45.5 mm diameter, but I wear very, very frequently my Breitling Chrono Cockpit, declared at 39 mm but really is cca. 38.5 mm, looking even smaller with the steel bezel and blue dial. Looks fantastic on my wrist. I think diameter is not the most important feature of a watch case, shape, bezel, dial color are even more important.


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

Robertus said:


> View attachment 1985042
> Actually (having a 6.75" wrist) I feel my best watch size somewhere at 40
> 
> That looks stunning example of a blue dial watch. I used to have one in the Steelfish. But traded it to my brother for the white dial Super Avenger I. I have not seen a better example of blue dial watches. Especially worn on bracelets. As for my own experience, I find the larger watches go well with white dial. Black dial can go either size with the middle being 45mm the best for black dial.


----------



## 25or624 (Mar 1, 2015)

My Omega Speedy is a reduced 38mm automatic a






nd I wear it often. Love it.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I routinely wear sub-38mm watches. (My smallest is a 29mm Santos de Cartier, but it's square and wears a little bigger than that)

The important thing is not the case size, but the 'balance' of the overall watch.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 40mm Colt that I enjoy but an old 38mm Seiko chrono is just to hard to read through these 66 year old eyes.
I have my Steelfish and Blackbird in a daily wear rotation and have grown to like that size. I guess it all depends on the watch for me but I do like the look of a 40+ watch.
Wear what you like, Frank.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

I have a 39 mm B&R multifunction that's all dial on the front, no bezel to speak of. The dial is huge, the hands are longer than any other watch I own. It does not look small on the wrist.


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

When I put on my old 1990s Rolex Datejust (36mm), I must admit that it feels tiny on my wrist. The smallest current-day watches I own are a Grand Seiko GMT (39.5mm) and a 42mm Panerai 535 - which I like because it's a small Panerai that can fit under my shirt cuff.

It will be interesting to see if small watches come back in vogue - kind of like the width of ties and lapels on a suit...


Adam


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

It seems possible that as smartwatches necessarily get bigger and bigger in order to display more information on the wrist, mechanical watches may get smaller again as a reactionary aesthetic response. Pure speculation.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann (Mar 31, 2015)

When you get to THIS level:








let me know, I'll gladly buy all your old Breitlings LOL


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

I think that looks great on your wrist...go for it.


Robert Hoffmann said:


> When you get to THIS level:
> View attachment 3787746
> 
> 
> let me know, I'll gladly buy all your old Breitlings LOL


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Robert Hoffmann said:


> When you get to THIS level:
> View attachment 3787746
> 
> 
> let me know, I'll gladly buy all your old Breitlings LOL


That's not too big at all
Wear what you like
WRUW
Minty
Thickness is much more important
It's all about the lug length
Nothing wrong with that

Pick your cliché 

I've never worn watches bigger than 42mm; something 38-40mm isn't very good for saying LOOK AT ME, though, and that's a problem for some.


----------

